
Ask HN: Where can I find testers? (alternative audio) - beriboy
I have created an application that allows someone to dub a live video. Viewers that have installed the companion Chrome extension can watch the same live video (ex: a YouTube live video) with the alternative audio (sync&#x27;d). I am looking for viewers&#x2F;testers. They will need a Chrome browser and will watch a YouTube video for 10-15 mins. (If interested, shoot me an email: test1@dubkast.com)
======
v2s2c
Have you checked out [https://betafamily.com/](https://betafamily.com/) ?

